# 1 FPS in Raids



## Luu93 (11. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen,

Ich spiele seit ca. 3 Monaten wieder World of Warcraft und ich habe das Problem, dass ich in Raids sobald es mehr als 15 Mann sind totale FPS Probelem habe..  Das sieht so aus, dass ich die ersten 10-20 Sekunden eines jeden Bosskampfs bei ner FPS von 1 bin, also quasi Standbild habe und es sich dann ein wenig bessert, so auf 11-16 FPS womit ich allerdings auch nur durch den Kampf lagge.. 
Dazugesagt spiele ich normal mit Grafikeinstellungen "gut" und ich hab auch so 80-100 FPS. Gehe ich in den Raid habe ich mittweile alles auf niedrig eingestellt und habe eben in den Bosskämpfen das oben genannte Problem und wenn wir nicht im Kampf sind hab ich so 20-35 FPS. Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich woran das liegt?`Also klar, im Raid haste en paar andere Spieler dabei, aber sind die Unterschiede wirklich so groß und normal?

Daten meines Rechners:
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz  2.80GHz
RAM: 8,00 GB
64 Bit-Betriebsystem
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660

Seit gestern versuche ich das Problem irgendwie zu beheben, habe heute Nacht meine Festplatten formatiert und Windows neu installiert, das hat aber leider wenig gebracht.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

MfG, Lukas


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Juli 2015)

Mach recount aus.


----------



## Luu93 (11. Juli 2015)

Und wenn das nicht hilft? 

(Aber welches DMG-Meter sollte ich denn anstelle von Recount nutzen?)


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Juli 2015)

Luu93 schrieb:


> Und wenn das nicht hilft?



Oh, es wird helfen. 99% solcher Threads laufen darauf hinaus.



Luu93 schrieb:


> (Aber welches DMG-Meter sollte ich denn anstelle von Recount nutzen?)



Keinen...oder machste weniger DPS, wenn du den Balken net sehen kannst?


----------



## Luu93 (11. Juli 2015)

Naja, da ich heute Nachmittag leider keine Zeit habe werde ich es heute Abend mal testen.

Kann es auch an etwas anderem liegen? Das Problem hatte ich nämlich leider auch schon, bevor ich Recount installiert hatte..

Natürlich nicht, aber ich habe gerne einen Überblick über meine HPS. Ich hasse es zu raiden und nicht zu wissen, wie viel Heilung ich gemacht habe und im Vergleich und so weiter.


----------



## HisN (11. Juli 2015)

An einem anderen Deiner 100 Plugins? *g*

Du könntest auch mal beobachten was Dein Rechner, bzw. die Komponenten so veranstalten während Du 1 FPS hast (Klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur, aber ACHTUNG, das kostet noch mal 10% Leistung^^) falls es tatsächlich ein HW-Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Luu93 (11. Juli 2015)

Also danke für eure Antworten, aber hab das Problem jetzt auf eigene Faust gefunden.. Ein Lüfter ist ausgefallen, dadurch kams wohl am Anfang immer mal wieder zu den Problemen und mittlerweile is es meinem PC so auf den Sack gegangen, dass er gestreikt hat. Habs repariert und jetzt läuft er wieder wie en Welpe

Gruß,

Lukas


----------



## S754 (11. Juli 2015)

Kann mir jemand erklären, was ein RAID jetzt damit zu tun hat?


----------



## Luu93 (11. Juli 2015)

Naja, anscheinend hatte es keinen wirklichen Zusammenhang, nur is es so, dass ich überall ne FPS von ca. 40 hatte, aber im Raid besonders mit über 20 Mann ging halt gar nix mehr.
Verstehst?


----------



## Markzzman (11. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, was ein RAID jetzt damit zu tun hat?





Luu93 schrieb:


> Naja, anscheinend hatte es keinen wirklichen Zusammenhang, nur is es so, dass ich überall ne FPS von ca. 40 hatte, aber im Raid besonders mit über 20 Mann ging halt gar nix mehr.
> Verstehst?



Ich glaub eher, er kennt WoW nicht und kennt keinen Raid.


----------



## S754 (11. Juli 2015)

Wat?


----------



## Markzzman (11. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Wat?


Na wat soll man dir denn jetzt erklären ?
Ein Festplatten Raid ? Oder ein Raid in WoW ?


----------



## endorph1ne (12. Juli 2015)

Nun wir befinden uns in einem MMO-Bereich
Einfach 1 und 1 zusammenzählen


----------



## Markzzman (12. Juli 2015)

endorph1ne schrieb:


> Nun wir befinden uns in einem MMO-Bereich
> Einfach 1 und 1 zusammenzählen


Dann leg ma los


----------



## DarkMo (19. Juli 2015)

dict.cc | raid | Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch <= vs => https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID


----------

